# WANTED! MOUNTAINBIKER/INNEN Raum Koblenz



## Single-Trail (3. Februar 2005)

Wir sind 2BIker aus Koblenz
15 Jahre alt
noch anfänger

wer kennt gute touren hier in der gegend
bzw hat lust sich mal zu treffen

vielleicht auch mal n paar mädels ??
          wer hat lust?? meldet euch!!!!!!

euer K&K RACING team

www.k.k.racing.de.vu


----------



## Möhre (3. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Änderung... 
Hört sich schon besser an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KO-ULI (3. Februar 2005)

was stand denn vorher da? wüsst ich gern 

wo kommt ihr denn genau her? im koblenzer stadtwald kannsde dich eigentlich erst mal ne ganze woche damit beschäftigen, trails abzufahren. nach der woche kennst du immer noch nicht jeden weg. wenn ihr noch "anfänger" seid, sollten da genug interessante sachen dabei sein.

die anfahrt für die bekannten trails zu beschreiben ist etwas anstrengend, ich verfahr mich da selber noch ab und zu


----------



## Siebenberg (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Wollte morgen meine "    Ich bin immer noch grippegeschwächt      "  Stadtwaldrunde drehen. Uphill deshalb Str. . DH  Fischerpfad und Königsbacher.
Da hättet Ihr direkt zwei nette Trails hier in der Gegend, die um Welten besser   
als der Ankerpfad sind.
Starten wollte ich um 1300 von der OW Halle. Wobei ich mit der Uhrzeit flexibel bin. 

Gruss, gute Zeit Swen


----------



## dave (4. Februar 2005)

jo, haltet euch ruhig an swen, er weiß wo's langgeht. ihr habt die einmalige chance seine grippe auszunutzen und zu versuchen beim fischerpfad an ihm dran zu bleiben!  

die anfahrtsbeschreibung zum fischerpfad wurde übrigens bereits gepostet. es gibt sogar einen eigenen thread zu dem weg. über die suchfunktion könnt ihr ihn schnell finden.  
ich finde den weg parallel zum wirtschaftsweg vom parkplatz remstecken zum forsthaus und weiter richtung königsbacher übrigens auch sehr schick. er macht einige kurven und ist ein wenig wellig. an wurzeln und bodenwellen hat man möglichkeiten zum springen. er ist nicht sehr spektakulär, aber bei sehr schneller fahrweise sehr spassig, wie ich finde.  

ähm, wo ist eigentlich der ankerpfad!? sollte man den kennen?


----------



## Möhre (4. Februar 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, wo ist eigentlich der ankerpfad!? sollte man den kennen?


...das ist die Teerstraße     , die zwischen Lay und Moselweiß den Berg hochgeht zur Karthause... o.k., nach paar Metern wird der Weg steiniger. Aber wirklich unspektakulär.


----------



## dave (4. Februar 2005)

servus birgit, da bin ich ja beruhigt! hatte schon befürchtet was verpaßt zu haben ...  

@Single-Trail:
nichts für ungut, doch jetzt solltet ihr erst recht mit siebenberg fahren. er zeigt euch dann mal was 'richtige' trails sind!


----------



## Single-Trail (4. Februar 2005)

ankerpfad is nicht der rede wert


----------



## Single-Trail (4. Februar 2005)

ne sorry ich kann da soger bei deiner grippenshwäche nicht mithalten uphill fehlt mir echt die kondition aber trotzdem danke morgen auserdem leider keine zeit naja greetz martin


----------



## Tiger 2001 (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo Swen,

wäre wider um 13Uhr ab Oberwerth dabei, aber diesesmal mit Turm!!!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Siebenberg (5. Februar 2005)

Sorry 

Irgendwie war technisch der Wurm im Hinterbau. Bzw zu wenig Fett.
Das hat sich beim losfahren ganz seltsam angelassen, werde da mal ein Auge drauf werfen müssen. Aber besser ne Tour verpasst wie eine  Schwinge weniger.
Vielleicht das nächste mal, hoffe es hat bei dir trotzdem gepasst bei dem Wetter 
   . Mein bike steht in letzter Zeit einfach zu viel in der Gegend rum das bekommt dem nicht so gut.

Gruss gute Zeit Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (5. Februar 2005)

Schade! 

Zu zweit wäre es sicher noch besser geworden! Ich glaube der Sprung in der verlängerten Königsbach wurde ein wenig erhöht (kam mir jedenfalls so vor). Nur als Vorwarnung! Mir geffällt er so besser. Der untere Teil der Königsbach ist auch freigeräumt, beide umgefallenen Bäume sind weg. Also schau das die Schwinge funst und fahr am Montag Nachmittag ne Runde mit!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Siebenberg (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Wetter soll ja gut werden. Muss aber am Mo morgen arbeiten. Um wieviel Uhr wolltest du denn starten. Denke das es bei mir ab 1330 - 1400 ginge.
Das mit dem Kicker hört sich gut an    Und das der untere Teil wieder frei ist kommt auch gut denke ich. War ja ganz gut mit Bäumen zugeworfen.Können ja auch von der Gülser Brücke aus starten. Dann hast du es nicht so lange mit der Anfahrt.

Gruss Swen


----------



## KO-ULI (6. Februar 2005)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich glaube der Sprung in der verlängerten Königsbach wurde ein wenig erhöht (kam mir jedenfalls so vor). ...



der war doch vorher schon so "hoch", dass man mit ordentlich knallgas schon wieder unten im flachen gelandet ist. die strecke da bietet sich eigentlich an, zum weiter ausbauen. aber ich glaub letztes jahr sind da sogar wanderer entlang gelaufen 

vor 1-2 jahren sah das alles noch total verwüstet aus


----------



## Single-Trail (6. Februar 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde den weg parallel zum wirtschaftsweg vom parkplatz remstecken zum forsthaus und weiter richtung königsbacher übrigens auch sehr schick. er macht einige kurven und ist ein wenig wellig. an wurzeln und bodenwellen hat man möglichkeiten zum springen. er ist nicht sehr spektakulär, aber bei sehr schneller fahrweise sehr spassig, wie ich finde.



wo isn der weg gib ma ne genaue beschreibung


----------



## sulibats (6. Februar 2005)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> wo isn der weg gib ma ne genaue beschreibung


Vom Parkplatz Remstecken die Straßenseite überqueren, auf die andere Seite (Seite Fahrbahnrichtung Koblenz) und dann immer gerade aus. Der breite, von Autos befahrbare Weg führt dann gerade aus runter, aber dort nicht runterfahren, sondern 5m rechts davon geht ein kleiner Pfad parallel in den Wald (da liegt am Anfang ein großer Stein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Und dem Weg dann immer folgen (und nicht an Kreuzungen abbiegen) und ihr kommt dann am Forsthaus Kühkopf raus. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist der Weg wirklich nett  



> Der untere Teil der Königsbach ist auch freigeräumt, beide umgefallenen Bäume sind weg.


Ähh, also als ich gestern runtergefahren bin, war zwar der erste, schon vor Monaten umgestürzte Baum nun endlich wieder "überfahrbar" aber nach vor der letzten Rechtskurve liegt doch jetzt ein richtiger dicker Baum quer.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Tiger 2001 (6. Februar 2005)

@ Swen

Gut 13Uhr30 ab Gülse Brücke!

@sulibats

Über den Stumpf der noch vor der Rechtskurve kommt kann mann rüber. Hab zwar zwei Anläufe benötigt, aber es geht!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (6. Februar 2005)

ALso mein kumpel würde mitfahren wir sind beide von der karthause

aber wir loosen garantiert voll ab gegen dich

also ka


lösch ma deinen posteingang weil ich dir nix schicken kann


----------



## Siebenberg (6. Februar 2005)

@ Tiger 2001

Bin morgen dann 1330 an der Brücke.Den Kicker an der Königsbacher hatte ich ja selber schon mal höher gebaut dann aber doch wieder rückgebaut. Der ist genau richtig wie er war. Ein höherer müsste weiter vom Hang wegstehen weil man sonst locker hinter selbigem im flachen einschlägt. Können wir uns ja morgen mal anschauen.

Gruss Swen


----------



## Siebenberg (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo nochmal

Sorry aber bei dem Wetter und meiner noch nicht ganz verzogenen Grippe muss ich für heute leider die Segel streichen. Das ist mir einfach ne Nummer zu kalt. Habe keine Lust noch mal ne Woche im Bett zu verbringen. Vielleicht wird es ja die Tage oder kommendes WE besser dann bin ich wieder mit am Start.

Sorry gruss Swen


----------



## Tiger 2001 (7. Februar 2005)

Schade Swen, bis nächstes WE. 

Werde 13Uhr30 losfahren, bin dann so um 13Uhr45 oben auf der Karthause. Wenn Ihr mit wollt, treffen wir uns doch einfach um 13Uhr45 oben an der RWE Umspannanlage Karthause.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rockyalex! (16. Februar 2005)

Hi Biker,
außer der Möglichkeit sich hier zu verabreden, gibt es noch für die Nicht- Downhiller unter uns, die Möglichkeit bei Ralf's Truppe mitzufahren. 
Die Treffen sich im Moment um 11.30 Sonntag Ecke Markenbildchenweg Mainzer Str. (wenn man vom Bahnhof an den Rhein fährt, letzte größere Kreuzung).
Da ich auch noch etwas wacklig auf den Beinen bin, werd ich dort eventuell auch auftauchen. Die eher kurzen Runden bieten wenig Grund zum hinfallen und da fahren sogar Mädels mit  
Gruss Alex


----------



## karmakiller (16. Februar 2005)

was ist das denn für eine Gruppe und wo fahren die so lang ?


----------



## Single-Trail (16. Februar 2005)

hi alex  wir haben dich am montag beim bernd gesehen wir waren die zwei typen da wir würden vielleicht mitfahren wenn ihr uns nicht zu hard rannehmt  

greetz nico  und  martin


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2005)

Hi,

fahre nur "hobbymäßig" Bike. Kann mit eurem "Profi Racing Team" sicher nicht mithalten.   

Fährt jemand von euch ab & zu im KO-Stadtwald ? Wir stellen unser Auto meistens am Oberwerth ab und kraxeln hoch auf Rittersturz zum Stadtwald.

Gruß
Tini


----------



## karmakiller (17. Februar 2005)

hi tini, ja mach ich auch so, Start am Oberwerth und dann ab nach oben   
Kühkopf, Remstecken, Waldesch usw. 
ich warte aber momentan noch/wieder auf besseres Wetter


----------



## schneifel (17. Februar 2005)

huhu tini & co,

könnt ja "bescheid" sagen wenn ihr mal in Oberwerth hochkraxelt. Wäre da auch mal dabei. - Wetter egal ! -

gruss eifelbaer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (18. Februar 2005)

hi ,

genau , meldet euch mal , wenn ihr mal wieder richtung Waldesch/Boppard fahrt. Kann euch dann entgegen fahren . Treffen dann in Höhe Waldesch ?  

Greetz


----------



## Mc_Fly (18. Februar 2005)

Bin leider krank im Moment.
(konnte mich vor der Grippe nicht verstecken)

Falls Ihr vor habt in 1 oder 2 Wochen nochmals zu 
Radeln, dann bin ich dabei.

greetz
Mc_Fly


----------



## Single-Trail (18. Februar 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> "Profi Racing Team"



wir sind auch anfänger und fahren hobby mäsig könnten uns ja mal treffen aber meine achse is am arsch!!!


----------



## Skytalker (18. Februar 2005)

Also wenn es mal wieder wärmer wird, bin ich auch gerne dabei. Allerdings unter 15°C setz ich mich nicht auf Rad    bin bekennender Warm-Wetter-Biker


----------



## karmakiller (18. Februar 2005)

mir gehts genau wie Skytalker    - erstmal muß das Wetter besser werden - aber dann wär so 'ne Tour im Stadtwald usw. doch ganz nett


----------



## Pedalritter (19. Februar 2005)

hey ihr ,

im Schnee zufahren macht richtig spass    .Man geht zwar verzweifelt das männlein  suchen welches die Bremsen zusammen drückt , aber es macht tierischen Spass !! 
Würd gerne heute oder morgen ne Runde im Schnee drehen , aber ich kann nicht.  
und wer heute fährt , dem wünsch ich viel Spass.

Bis dann 
Pedalritter


----------



## Single-Trail (19. Februar 2005)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> im Schnee zufahren macht richtig spass    .Man geht zwar verzweifelt das männlein  suchen welches die Bremsen zusammen drückt , aber es macht tierischen Spass !!
> Würd gerne heute oder morgen ne Runde im Schnee drehen , aber ich kann nicht.



ja ich kann auch nicht fahren ich bin vol kaputt deswegen ich  hab schon richtig entzugsprobleme weil meine scheiß achse im arsch is


----------



## Rockyalex! (20. Februar 2005)

Hi Biker,

nochmal zu der Sonntagstruppe (Ralf). Es geht hier um gemütliche Runden, die vor allem Bergab ganz gemächlich ablaufen. Treppen, Stufen oder knifflige Singletrails gibts hier nicht.

Ansonsten waren wir gestern auch "nur" im Stadtwald: Laubach hoch, Fischerpfad runter, wieder hoch zum Remstecken und den kürzesten Weg wieder runter. Das dürfte für alle hier schreibenden Biker konditionell zu schaffen sein! Die Technik ist lernbar und es gibt Alternativen zu runterfahren.

Ach ja, das nächste Mal, wenn mich jemand irgendwo trifft, darf er sich ruhig zu erkennen geben, ist doch allemal besser als nur ein Nick zu kennen.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Single-Trail (21. Februar 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, das nächste Mal, wenn mich jemand irgendwo trifft, darf er sich ruhig zu erkennen geben, ist doch allemal besser als nur ein Nick zu kennen.


Hehe ja schon klar wir waren halt etwas schüchtern gehörst ja schließlich zur prominentz

ehm samma wart ihr das gestern zuzweit den remstecken hoch wo ihr gesagt habt ich zitire: "hier machen wir aber mal ne längere pause"

ihr seid da so wie wild hoch 

greetz martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (22. Februar 2005)

Hi Single-Trail, 

wir warens nicht. Wir sind zu dritt unterwegs gewesen und schnell waren wir auch nicht (vor allem nicht um dann eine längere Pause zu machen).
Da waren allerdings eine Menge Spuren, was ich bei dem Siff nur gut finden kann.  

Hoffentlich mal bis bald
Alex


----------



## sulibats (22. Februar 2005)

War am Sonntag mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, aber von ner Pause haben wir da nicht gesprochen  Haben jedenfalls beide einen silberfarbenen Rahmen, vielleicht haste uns ja gesehen.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Rockyalex! (23. Februar 2005)

Ich fahr nachher um 14.00 am Oberwerth (Treppe zur Halle) vorbei, auf eine kleine Stadtwaldrunde falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat.
Alex, bei dem Beides heute vorhanden ist.


----------



## Single-Trail (23. Februar 2005)

hey alex wie siehts mit samstag aus?? schon was geplant???
naja mal gucken vielleicht könnema ja ne rund drehen 8ich versuche jedenfals dranzubleiben  

bis denne greetz martin


----------



## Single-Trail (23. Februar 2005)

endlich is meine lady wieder ganz... also leutz ich bin wieder voll dabei


----------



## Rockyalex! (24. Februar 2005)

Ich hab am Samstag schon morgens Zeit und hab von den anderen noch nichts gehört. Wie wärs denn um 10.00Uhr.
Von mir aus würd aber auch (nach-)mittags gehen. Vielleicht haben dann mehr Biker Zeit. 
Bei mir wirds nicht zu lange und nicht zu intensiv, aber ich würd mir gerne mal wieder den Zustand der Bopparder Strecke anschauen.
Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [FW] FLO (25. Februar 2005)

hey alex
wenn ihr nach boppard kommt, würd ich mich eventuell dann dort anschließen. kannst ja nochmal schreiben, wann ihr ungefair da seid.
gruß
FLO


----------



## Single-Trail (25. Februar 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir wirds nicht zu lange und nicht zu intensiv, aber ich würd mir gerne mal wieder den Zustand der Bopparder Strecke anschauen.
> Gruss Alex



also samstag s aufjedenfall ok sonntag würde ´nicht gehen weil ich da b-day hab hmm nicht intensiv und nicht lange is auch ganz gut wann und wolang ??

also jedenfalls will ich versuchen an dir dranzubleiben und und nicht schon beim hasenberg abzu*******n wie sonst imma *GG* 
aber cih muss noch fragen obe der nico mein kumpel mitfährt 

axo ehhm wo isn die bopparder strecke und wie sieht die aus ?? n paar jumps und so mit keis oder n lustiger singletrail du meinst aber nicht die ripp oder weil ich bin nicht lebensmüde


----------



## Mc_Fly (25. Februar 2005)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> axo ehhm wo isn die bopparder strecke und wie sieht die aus ?? n paar jumps und so mit keis oder n lustiger singletrail du meinst aber nicht die ripp oder weil ich bin nicht lebensmüde



Die neue bopparder Strecke begint am Vierseenblick (musst in den Waldweg Richtung Jakobsberg reinfahren - Dann sieht man Sie schon auf der Linken Seite) und endet im Bopparder Mühltal.

Wieso Lebensmüde ?? Die Ripp ist einfach zu fahren. Da finde ich einige Jumps auf der neuen Strecke schlimmer. Auf der Ripp biste langsam (kommt auf den Fahrstil an) unterwegs ...........


----------



## [FW] FLO (26. Februar 2005)

Mc_Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Die neue bopparder Strecke begint am Vierseenblick...


... und ist gesperrt. ihr wisst was ich damit sagen will


----------



## Rockyalex! (26. Februar 2005)

Also um 10.00 am Oberwerth? Ich fahr gleich dahin.

Wir kommen dann von oben zum Vierseenblick (ca.11.30?? da gemütlich!) und ich denk wir werden uns die Strecke nur anschauen. 

Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (26. Februar 2005)

[FW] FLO schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ist gesperrt. ihr wisst was ich damit sagen will



Sorry Flo,
genau das war der PART den ich vergessen hab ...


----------



## Single-Trail (26. Februar 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Also um 10.00 am Oberwerth? Ich fahr gleich dahin.



hey sorry liege mit grippe im bett morgen hab ich b-day


----------



## Rockyalex! (2. März 2005)

Sag doch einfach etwas früher als fünf Stunden nach dem Termin ab, dann muss mich nicht so zum OW hetzen und brauch auch nicht in der Saukälte zu stehen und zu warten...


----------



## Single-Trail (2. März 2005)

sorry aber ich dachte du meldest dich nochmal war halt n bisschen doof abgesprochen von miener seite aus... 
...und das mit der grippe war nur ne scheiß ausrede also wie gesagt tut mir leid und soll auch nichtmehr vorkommen


----------



## sulibats (2. März 2005)

@Single-Trail: Solltest die Chancen einfach mal wahrnehmen, wenn schon angeboten wird, das man dir mal paar Strecken zeigt. Und nicht immer rumheulen von wegen "Ich schaffe das Tempo eh nicht" oder "bin ja viel zu langsam"...das werden diejenigen, die es anbieten, akzeptieren. Du hast mir das letzte Mal ja auch kurz vorher per PN noch abgesagt und später hab ich euch am Oberwerth unter der Brücke bei den Dirt-Hügeln gesehen. Wenn du kein Bock hast, sag das einfach...aber dann irgendwelche Ausreden zu bringen, macht es für dich in Zukunft sicher nicht einfacher Leute zum Mitfahren zu finden  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (3. März 2005)

ok...

.. also nochmal  an alle: sorry


----------



## Rockyalex! (4. März 2005)

Schon gut.


----------



## Single-Trail (5. März 2005)

@alex und wie siehts mit heute aus (ich werde ausnahms weise mal nicht absagen*gg*)

ich hab voll bok auf ne kl tour

@all wer hat ne mitfahrgelegenheit für mich...
...ich muss umbedingt mim bike raus hab aber biss jetzt noch keinen der mit fährt


----------



## Rockyalex! (5. März 2005)

Ich fahr um 12.00 am Oberwerth vorbei (Treppe-Halle) wie immer, falls du Lust hast. Ich fahr eine kleine Runde.
Alex


----------



## karmakiller (6. März 2005)

und hat's dieses Mal geklappt ?


----------



## dave (6. März 2005)

Frage ich mich auch schon seit gestern ...


----------



## Möhre (6. März 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Frage ich mich auch schon seit gestern ...



Weiß aus sicherer (aber unzuverlässiger   ) Quelle, dass es *nicht* geklappt hat... am Alex lags wohl nicht


----------



## Single-Trail (6. März 2005)

hehehehe lustig karootenkopf....
echt lustig...


ich hab mich nicht richig verabredet wollte aber umbedingt mitfahren nur ich war off um was zu essen und nochn paar andere dinger zu erledigen und hab die nachricht vom alex erst um 12 gelesen dan hab ich mich beeil um ihn noch zu erwischen weil ihr dan sonst wieder en gesprächs thema nummer eins habt hab ihn aber um ein paar minuten verpasst...


----------



## Single-Trail (6. März 2005)

...ach und birgit

ich kann ja sehr viel dafür das mein cousin an mien icq geht und irgend ne ******* zu dir schreibt also hör auf mir hier ständig was vorzuwerfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Möhre (6. März 2005)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> also hör auf mir hier ständig was vorzuwerfen



Hej Kleiner... mach wal wieder locker und reg dich ab...von _ständig _ kann hier ja wohl keine Rede sein, ich werd dir ja wohl im ICQ noch meine Meinung sagen dürfen. Dort steht es dir ja schließlich frei, dich mit mir zu unterhalten...   

Also, mein Angebot für ne Runde durch die heimischen Laub- und Nadelwälder steht noch...


----------



## Single-Trail (6. März 2005)

@möhre


			
				Möhre schrieb:
			
		

> Also, mein Angebot für ne Runde durch die heimischen Laub- und Nadelwälder steht noch...



wenn das so is das angebot nehme ich gerne entgegen 


@Alex
Hey alex gib mir mal bitte deine Handy nummer damit demnächst alles glatt leuft(wenn du so nett bist und mir noch ne chance gibst!?)


----------



## Rockyalex! (7. März 2005)

Was ein Aufwand für eine kleine Runde im Wald  

Früher      haben wir uns für eine Woche Gardasee weniger verabreden müssen... und trotzdem sind alle gekommen und hatten Spass.

Ich schreib einfach wieder rein, wenn ich wieder fahr und werd dann 10 Minuten zu spät am OW vorbeifahren, dann brauch ich wenigstens nicht zu warten.  
Alex  

Wie wärs denn mit heute um 13.00, sagen wir besser 12.50Uhr


----------



## Single-Trail (8. März 2005)

wie wäres den mit huete sagen wir...

... sag du ne zeit 
...kannst mich ja aufm handy anfrufen 01625/420052


----------



## X-Köppel (8. März 2005)

.. ein lustiger Thread ist das hier !     

So wird das aber nix mit dem "RACING TEAM" ...*hehehhee

X-Köppel


----------



## Rockyalex! (9. März 2005)

Schön, dass wir hier zur allgemeinen Belustigung beitragen...    

Ich geh heut Inlinern  
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (9. März 2005)

bei dem Wetter? das wäre mir dann doch zu rutschig...
vielleicht will single-trail ja mitkommen


----------



## Single-Trail (9. März 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass wir hier zur allgemeinen Belustigung beitragen...



stimmt ;-)

alex schick mir doch mal bitte ne pn mit deiner handynumma


----------



## Rockyalex! (11. März 2005)

Ich fahr morgen eine kleine Runde, ich denk so gegen 11.00Uhr.
Ich schau morgen früh nochmal hier rein, wenn da nix steht fahr ich nicht zum OW. Ansonsten ginge auch eine andere Zeit etwas später.
Alex


----------



## Single-Trail (11. März 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr morgen eine kleine Runde, ich denk so gegen 11.00Uhr.
> Ich schau morgen früh nochmal hier rein, wenn da nix steht fahr ich nicht zum OW. Ansonsten ginge auch eine andere Zeit etwas später.
> Alex



Konntest dir sicher denken das ich mit will!!!! also diesmal klappts aufjedenfall: ich stell mir zehn wecker um nicht zu verschlafen pack mir jetzt schon den rucksack schreib mir 2000 notizen und sag meiner mutter die soll mich im falle des falles dran erinnern. 11 uhr is perfect um sicher zu gehen du meinst: "11:00 AM" ??
und wo genau am oberwerth?? ich würde vorschlagen: wenn mann die karthause an kaltenbornsbrünchen runterkommt muss man über die b9 oder wie die straße da heißt und dann sind da die eisenbahnschienen mit der fußgänger unterführung da wo die treppe ist nicht die treppe runter sondern direkt da oben an der treppe treffpunkt so um 11 uhr (im falle des falles hab ich mein handy dabei (0162/5420052) ich gebe mien bestes    

also bis dann greetz martin

ps.: @the rest
lasst mich raten ich bin morgen wieder tratsch thema nummer 1 

aber...


...  diesmal schaff ichs


----------



## Rockyalex! (12. März 2005)

Na dann kanns ja losgehen...

Normalerweise: An der Treppe zur Halle. Da sind so ein paar Bänke und Fahnenstangen. Man sieht sich aber von den beiden Stellen, also bin ich guter Hoffnung.

Gespannter Alex


----------



## Single-Trail (12. März 2005)

@ all 
...an alle die sich jetzt fragen hat ers diesmal geschafft... 


...ja!!!! hab ich


@alex 
noch mal vielen dank für diesen schönen tag warst echt super nett   

greetz euer Martin


----------



## dave (12. März 2005)

supi, es klappt doch! 1.000 bonuspunkte für den kandidaten!


----------



## Rockyalex! (12. März 2005)

Schön, dass es endlich geklappt hat.
Möchte nur noch mal anmerken, dass die Anzahl der Biker, die nach so einer Tour immer noch begeistert waren, meiner Erfahrung nach recht gering ist.  
Bei weniger Matsch usw. sind B1 und co. besser zu fahren. (Besonders mit 18kg Lakes-Fully mit weniger Federweg insgesamt, als die Räder dieser Gewichtklasse üblicherweise über die Reifen wegregulieren.)
Gruss Alex


----------



## Single-Trail (13. März 2005)

vielleicht könnten wir ja nächste woche wieder fahren dann ist der boden maybe nicht so matschig   
war jeden falls super gestern schade das du den sturz nicht auf die camera gekriegt hast    hätten dave und co schön was zu lachen gehabt


----------



## dave (13. März 2005)

wie ... es gibt sogar beweisfotos? 
wenn was schönes dabei ist, kannst du es ja mal posten alex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (16. März 2005)

hat jemand schon  was für samstag geplant wo ich mit kann????

greetz martin


----------



## Single-Trail (19. März 2005)

Endlich klappt das forum wieder!!
...

...weis irgend jemand von euch was mim alex is? der war schon seit einer woche nicht mehr im  forum!


naja wenn ihr was wisst postet doch mal

greetz martin


----------



## Rockyalex! (19. März 2005)

Hi, hab schon versucht zum SMSen und jetzt auch anzurufen!

Wir fahren um 10.00 am Oberwerth, falls Siebenberg mitkommt (kommt auf die Party gestern abend an...).

Alex


----------



## Single-Trail (19. März 2005)

******* mein handy war im rucksack und der rucksack im bad hab das nicht gehört...



...schade

naja en anderes mal vielleicht

ich hab jetzt ferien also eigentlich jeden tag zeit


----------



## the_geeko (20. März 2005)

[email protected],

Also ich hätte so gesehen auch mal wieder Lust auf eine Runde im Koblenzer- Stadtwald, da mir mein Revier (Lahnsteiner-Stadtwald auf der anderen Rheinseite   ) doch langsam zu langweilig und eintönig wird.

Wie schauts aus, ist demnächst mal wieder eine kleinere Tour geplant? Ach ja ich würde meinen derzeitigen Konditionsgrad eher als "nach-winterlich" bezeichnen, bin in diesem Jahr erst so 5 Touren a 25 km gefahren.   

So dann hoffe ich mal, dass hier jemand noch einen Termin postet...

Bis denne

the_geeko


----------



## sulibats (20. März 2005)

@the_geeko: Was fährst du denn so? Freeride, XC,...?

Noch 4 Tage - dann ist die letzte Klausur vorbei und dann wird wieder mehr gefahren 

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## the_geeko (20. März 2005)

Ich bin sogesehen noch Anfänger und würde mich als Cross-Country-Biker bezeichnen - also auf Touren ausgelgegt mit dem einen oder Single-Trail abseits des Weges.

Gruß

the_geeko


----------



## Single-Trail (20. März 2005)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> Noch 4 Tage - dann ist die letzte Klausur vorbei und dann wird wieder mehr gefahren



 dann drehen wir direkt mal en ründchen... ne??


----------



## Single-Trail (26. März 2005)

hey wer geht alles zur wolfskopf eröffnung?? (ich geh natürlich nur zugucken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (26. März 2005)

ich glaube die frage lautet eher "wer geht nicht"?  
also, ich hab' auf jeden fall vor mir das anzuschauen.


----------



## Mc_Fly (27. März 2005)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> hey wer geht alles zur wolfskopf eröffnung?? (ich geh natürlich nur zugucken)



Wolfskopf Eröffnung ???
Hab ich da was verpasst ?


----------



## dave (27. März 2005)

Die Wolfsköpfe organisieren zur offiziellen Streckenfreigabe der Stadt ein kleines Event mit  Dirt Contest. Es gab/gibt  wohl noch Probleme mit der deutschen Bürokratie, doch die Jungs werden das schon machen.  
Nach den Ankündigungen in den Mags wird bestimmt viel los sein!


----------



## Mc_Fly (27. März 2005)

axö.
Sehe ich das so richtig ......
Es ist nicht der Wolfskopf gemeint, sondern der "Bikepark" am Vierseenblick.


----------



## dave (27. März 2005)

äh, ja ... hast recht! 
das mit dem wolfskopf hatte ich überlesen ...


----------



## Chr!s (27. März 2005)

Hey Dave,

ich seh grad, dein Kinesis HT wäre gebrochen! Wie hast denn das geschafft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (27. März 2005)

Hey Chr!s , wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht ??    Und schon wieder fleißig am Trainieren . Dann sieht man dich bestimmt auch mal wieder auf den heimischen Wegen .  

Gruss


----------



## Mc_Fly (27. März 2005)

Tach Ritter des Pedals,

wann cruisen wir nochmal durchen heimischen Wald ?


----------



## Pedalritter (27. März 2005)

Hey mc Fly ,

knochen wieder auskuriert   ?? Wann hast denn wieder zeit ?? morgen früh vielleicht zu ner wildschwein tour   .


----------



## Mc_Fly (27. März 2005)

Ach ....... an den Knochen war nie was  musste nur ne Ausrede finden .....
(ok. zurück zum ernst .... Ne. Knochen sind wieder in Ordnung. Konnte gestern ne kleine Tour ohne Probleme radeln.)

Grundsätzlich hab ich morgen Zeit. Ist nur die Frage, was unser Wettergott anzubieten hat.


----------



## Pedalritter (27. März 2005)

Tja der Wettergott , wenn man jetzt wüßte was man nicht weiss   .
Aber da sollten wir bis morgen abwarten , und mal aus dem Fenster schauen !! Und dann entscheiden was man macht !! Aber in der Regel bin ich so um 10 oder halb 11 Uhr unterwegs  und dann meistens für 1,5 - 2 STd.


----------



## dave (27. März 2005)

@chris:
ich bin gegen einen baum gedropt ... 
nee, das stimmt tatsächlich! war 'ne ziemlich dämliche sache, u. a. auch deshalb, weil ich einen spaziergänger als zuschauer hatte. 
ich musste die kante aus einer kurve heraus springen, bin dann aber nicht wie gewollt tangential rausgedropt sondern hatte eine leicht gekrümmte flugphase, bei der ich ca. 1.5 m vor 'nem fetten baum landete. ich hatte es aber natürlich schon kommen sehen und entsprechend reagieren können. 
tja, mein bike hat mir trotzdem nicht verziehen!

na ja, dafür warte ich jetzt auf ein santa cruz chameleon in trans blue ...


----------



## Chr!s (28. März 2005)

@ Pedalritter:

Ja stimmt, Winterschlaf ist vorbei. Hat auch lange genug gedauert. Aber so langsam kommt die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit. Mal sehn, wie ich damit fertig werde. Ansonsten bin ich wieder häufiger on tour. (Sofern ich keinen Platten hab. Campingplatz lässt grüßen)

Bis demnächst mal on trail,  

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## Single-Trail (28. März 2005)

Scheiß baumarktbomberfirma: LAKES

ich kotze glecih hab mich voll aufs maul gelegt weil das schaltauge also dieses ding wo der hintere umwerfer dranhängt abgefätzt is und der u. mir voll in die speichen is.


----------



## Pedalritter (28. März 2005)

Geiz is geil gelle     . 

Sorry ich weiss als Schüler ist die kasse knapp   

Wußte doch , das die Teile (bikes) vom Franz nix taugen !!


----------



## Single-Trail (28. März 2005)

@ pedalritter

endlich jemand der mich versteht ;-)


 mit 15 taschengeld kann man schließlich nicht viel anfangen ich hab ne ewigkeit für die michelin hot s  gespart


@all 
ich nehme gerne eure spenden an also wenn ihr mal was zuviel habt 
 (besonders ein canyon rahmen wäre sehr willkommen )   
...is ja fürn guten zweck (talente muss man fördern *gG* ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (28. März 2005)

@single-trail:

Nicht nur der Rahmen macht's!
Für Anfänger sind die Lakes-Bikes schon tauglich. Natürlich nur solange, wie man sich auf planierten Forstwegen bewegt. Geht man mit den Teilen in die Vollen, z.Bsp. Fischpfad   , dann hat deren letztes Stündlein geschlagen! Deshalb würd ich dich nicht mehr in die Kategorie Anfänger stecken. Dennoch versuch das Lakes weiterzufahren, solange es dir nicht zu klein ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du noch wächst und das Schaltauge auswechselbar ist. Dementsprechend eine kleinere Investition im Vergleich zu 'nem neuen Rahmen. Zusätzlich kommt das Problem, dass man allein mit einem Canyon-Rahmen immer noch nicht biken kann. Da fehlt noch ne ganze Menge und, man wirds kaum glauben, das kostet auch noch Geld! Die Teile vom Lakes an den Canyon-Rahmen zu friemeln, würd ich mir an deiner Stelle auch nicht antun.
Also, noch ein bißchen Geduld, vielleicht bringts der Weihnachtsmann?

Gruß  

*Chr!S*


----------



## Single-Trail (28. März 2005)

also ich glaub nicht das der weinachtsman n bike raushaut gerade mal so

und ich will ja wenn das canyon nach und nach aufbauen halt mit neuen teilen
immer wenns taschengeld gibt n neuesteil oder halt sparen und mit zwei raten was neues wenn du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Rockyalex! (31. März 2005)

@chris: das >Ding heißt Fischerpfad. Und ein Freund von mir hat zwei Rotwilds gebrochen, bis er einen Kinesis-Billig-Rahmen zum Übergang gekauft hat und den gibts immer noch... Ist mir nur grad eingefallen als ich deinen Tread las

@singletrail: Hat sich das mit den Pedalen jetzt erledigt? Ansonsten kannst du die roten DX von mir haben. 
Gruss Alex


----------



## Single-Trail (31. März 2005)

ja danke nochmal für dein angebot aber wie gesagt 

schade das es nicht mit sonntag klappt naja mal sehen wenn next week mein bike wieder klar is dann.........


----------



## Dorsic (5. April 2005)

*Hallo habe jetzt diesen Thread nicht ganz nachverfolgt, aber ich suche Biker aus dem Raum Koblenz für (zügige) Trainingstouren. Bin ab Ende ne Zeit lang dort und würde mich freuen ein paar "insidertrails" kennenzulernen!!!

Ich bin 26 und fahre c-Lizenz Rennen, melden könnt ihr euch auch gerne per email: [email protected]


Gruß und Kette rechts, Daniel*


----------



## Single-Trail (22. April 2005)

also der thread is jetz offiziell tod oder was???


----------



## Nakamur (23. April 2005)

Nur dadurch das du hier postest, wird er nicht wieder lebendig  
Die Frage wurde hier schon beantwortet...
http://www.davedesign.de/radsport-regenhardt/board/viewtopic.php?t=249


----------



## Rockyalex! (25. April 2005)

@KP    
wann bist du denn wieder fit?


----------



## Nakamur (25. April 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> @KP
> wann bist du denn wieder fit?



Keine Ahnung. Das wüsste ich auch gerne. im Moment probier ichs mit schwimmen  
Ansonsten absofort immmer Dienstag 16:00h Hochschulsport Mounatinbike!
Meine Vertretung übernimmt bis auf weiteres Daniel W.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (26. April 2005)

@kp: Gibts da einen Termin? 
1. Zum Schwimmen (Stadtbad geh ich auch schon mal) 
2. Zum Biken mit Daniel
Gruss Alex


----------



## Nakamur (26. April 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> @kp: Gibts da einen Termin?
> 1. Zum Schwimmen (Stadtbad geh ich auch schon mal)
> 2. Zum Biken mit Daniel



zu 1. 3x die Woche. Kannst dich ja melden. bin flexibel.

zu 2. Ab nächsten Dienstag immer um 16:00h vor Bibliothek. Mail müsstest du bekommen haben

CU KP


----------



## Rockyalex! (27. April 2005)

Hab ich jetzt auch gelesen (Alte Adresse).
Ich wollte allerdings Dienstags um 18.15 mit der Ralf Truppe fahren (auch aus Zeitgründen)
Gruss Alex


----------



## Single-Trail (27. April 2005)

ob ichs noch irgendwann schaffe bei der ralftruppe mitzufahren???

hat gestern nicht mehr geklaptt aus erziehungsberechtigten gründen *gg*

naja mal schaun was nächste woch is aber da müsst ich zeit haben weil wir eh projekt tage haben sagtmal donnerstag is doch frei oder??? weil dann könnte man doch was schönes oorganisieren dann lern ich auch vielleicht mal den karottenkopf kennen welcher übrigens diesen freitag geburtstag hat also leute dran denken birgit hat geburtstag, oder??


----------



## Rockyalex! (28. April 2005)

Ideen sind doch schon im Forum, sieh mal genau hin.


----------



## Single-Trail (13. Mai 2005)

@alex

son scheiß!

bei dem marathon next week kan nicht mit is ab 16 

und ich bin erst 15      

aber dier viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (22. Mai 2005)

is irgend jemand beim 3. Firmenlauf dabei?`??

gehört zwar nicht hier rein würd mich aber interessieren


----------



## toncoc (25. Mai 2005)

wollte eigentlich, klappt aber nicht!
neuer arbeitgeber! nicht mehr in KO


----------

